# kmail-4.4.9 ha smesso di funzionare

## darkmanPPT

[premessa]

è sempre funzionato con queste impostazioni dell'account e non ho mai visto questo tipo di errore.

Se provo a scaricare la posta con kmail (versione 4.4.9 - stabile) mi dice (come messaggio di notifica di kde):

 *Quote:*   

> Error while checking account Yahoo
> 
> the process for pop3s://pop.mail.yahoo.it protocol died unexpectedly

 

Se provo a spedire:

 *Quote:*   

> Sending failed:
> 
> smtps://smtp.mail.yahoo.com
> 
> The message will stay in the 'outbox' folder until you either fix the problem (e.g. a broken address) or remove the message from the 'outbox' folder.
> ...

 

[cosa è cambiato da prima]

ho installato kde 4.6.0 che è ~ in portage

ho provato a riemergere il pacchetto kmail. il problema non si risolve.

Non è che per caso ci siano altri pacchetti da provare a reinstallare?

revdep-rebuild non segnala nulla di chè.

qualcuno ha suggerimenti?

grazie in anticipo

----------

## darkmanPPT

ma sono l'unico a cui è capitato questo problema? no, perchè mi interessa capire se è un problema sul mio pc o un problema di kde in generale.

cercando su internet, pare che sia un problema comune che però è risolvibile.

ho provato a risolvere come dicono, ma a me non cambia niente.

semmai ho notato che fanno spesso riferimento a kmail 2.x .... ma il kmail che ho io (ho provato il 4.4.10) è 1.3.x come versione.

come mai non c'è il 2.x in portage? che sia da aggiornare kmail?

comunque sia,

ho notato che il problema si verifica perchè uso pop3s (cioè con ssl).

se non uso ssl allora kmail va.

però, come dire, a me non dispiacerebbe usare ssl; la sicurezza non è mai troppa.

per quanto riguarda smtp, nemmeno togliendo ssl sono capace di spedire una mail.

----------

## Pes88

 *darkmanPPT wrote:*   

> 
> 
> semmai ho notato che fanno spesso riferimento a kmail 2.x .... ma il kmail che ho io (ho provato il 4.4.10) è 1.3.x come versione.
> 
> come mai non c'è il 2.x in portage? che sia da aggiornare kmail?
> ...

 

La versione 2.0.98 è per kde 4.6 che su portage non è stato inserito completante.

Se ti interessa averla sta nell'overlay di kde , pero dipende da librerie di kde 4.6, 

```

>=kde-base/kdepimlibs-4.5.94.1

>=kde-base/korganizer-4.5.94.1

>=kde-base/kdepim-common-libs-4.5.94.1

```

che fanno conflitto con le versioni precedenti, quindi credo che se tu vuoi kdemail 2 devi aggiornare a kde 4.6....   :Confused:   :Confused:   :Confused:   :Confused: 

----------

## darkmanPPT

 *Pes88 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> La versione 2.0.98 è per kde 4.6 che su portage non è stato inserito completante.
> 
> 

 

allora, io ho già kde 4.6 installato

probabilmente sarà perchè kmail 1.3.x è per versioni di kde < 4.6

magari vedo un po' che pacchetti mi richiede kde 2.0.x

forse, chissà, il problema del pop3s sparisce.

grazie dell'info. ci provo e se ho problemi riscrivo.

----------

## darkmanPPT

Anche passando al nuovo kmail, i problemi persistono.

ho risolto facendo

```
emerge -C kmail; emerge thunderbird-bin
```

 :Rolling Eyes: 

mi spiace, ma kmail mi piaceva.

----------

## ago

io con kde 4.6 ho installato la versione ~arch di kmail e va senza problemi

----------

## darkmanPPT

 *ago wrote:*   

> io con kde 4.6 ho installato la versione ~arch di kmail e va senza problemi

 

ma usi pop3s? (cioè con ssl)

perchè anche io ho provato quello in ~ (il 4.4.10)

scarica e spedisce, ma solo se non si usa connessione con ssl

----------

## ago

ho 2 account, uno pop e uno imap...entrambi in ssl sia in entrata che ricezione

----------

## darkmanPPT

e allora un bel boh!

a me non andava. ho provato di tutto e poi son passato a thunderbird.

accidenti!

vabbè.

che strano però... chissà cosa c'è che non va nel mio pc!

----------

## ago

hai provato a fare debug se ti esce qualcosa di conclusivo?

----------

## darkmanPPT

cioè, compilare con la flag "test"?

no. comunque oramai sono passato a thunderbird. mi trovo piuttosto bene.

mi sembra assai più veloce di kmail e credo che rimarrò su questo.

grazie comunque dei consigli   :Wink: 

----------

## ago

no, con la use test effettui i test ( make check in sostanza )

Io parlo di abilitare la USE debug, se presente, e compilare con -ggdb. Poi lanci l'applicazione con gdb e insieme a strace ottieni qualcosa di significativo.

http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/qa/backtraces.xml

----------

